# Hello TT owners



## L33ADS (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi tt owners, im new to this forum and cant get enough of it!!!!!! im gonna be single soon!! ha ha :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum  it is a bit addictive :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi L33ADS ,welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you'll enjoy the TT, it's highly addictive and very mod friendly!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## L33ADS (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! lovin my tt so much!!!!!!! cant stop spending and always thinkin of the next mod.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L33ADS said:


> Thanks for the replies! lovin my tt so much!!!!!!! cant stop spending and always thinkin of the next mod.


9 years on still spending mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## L33ADS (Jan 31, 2010)

would love to see your car yellow_TT ! im from leeds and need to find some meets!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

this is very addictive i must admit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L33ADS said:


> would love to see your car yellow_TT ! im from leeds and need to find some meets!!


Some very old pics here www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR there is a TTOC national day coming up in July there will be lots of very nice TT there


----------



## L33ADS (Jan 31, 2010)

july sounds good to me! more time to spend on the TT :lol: hey bella how are your mods going?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im not modding - i dont own a TT! you could call me a gate-crasher :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> im not modding - i dont own a TT! you could call me a gate-crasher :lol:


Shes to busy telling jokes


----------



## L33ADS (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha bella you imposter!!!!! every forum needs a joker  speak later my eyes are killin! goodnight TT owners and you bella


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

night night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L33ADS said:


> ha ha bella you imposter!!!!! every forum needs a joker  speak later my eyes are killin! goodnight TT owners and you bella


 [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------

